# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Mimowolne ruchy pozapiramidowe?-lewa strona ciała

## Nie zarejestrowany

mam taki problem
otóż gdy np; wstaję z krzesła,zmieniam pozycję to często sztywnieje(wyprostowuję i 'prężę) mi lewa ręka i noga ,stopa się nienaturalnie wygina i pochylam głowę w dół i górę
byłem w szpitalu na neurologii, w badaniach krwi (chyba prawie na wszystko) nic nie wyszło ;mikro i makro elementy sód , wapń żelazo kortyzol itp.,ze strony serca też ok,tło nerwowe też wykluczone
w tk angio i rezonansie też nic nie wyszło   doktor mówi że są to zaburzenia układu pozapiramidowego i w wypisie ze szpitala napisał ...obraz kliniczny nie wskazuje na padaczkę raczej zaburzenia funkcji układu pozapiramidowego-dystonia?
Czy to może być    ]DYSTONIA[ ? ? ?  chyba ciężko to zdiagnozować
Choroba Wilsona także wykluczona
wynik EEG z przedłużoną hiperwentylacją; czynność podstawową  stanowią fale alfa 8-12 Hz , ampl.10-80uV oraz fale theta 4-7Hz , ampl.10-70uV 
czynność bioelektryczna mózgu dobrze wyrażona.FS bez wpływu na zapis.Podczas przedłużonej hiperwent. zarejestrowano pojedyncze fale ostre
w odprowadzeniach centralno-ciemieniowych obustronnie.  Orzeczenie  Zapis o cechach nieprawidłowych
co oznaczają te fale ostre może to jest przyczyna moich napadów niewiem ?
objawy się nasilają a nikt mi nie pomógł.
e-mail pawel_@amorki.pl

----------

